# Linlsys befsx41 setup



## Blake's7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi! I bought a slightly used linksys befsx41 router on e-bay. They stand behind it---I can return it with no problems if it doesn't work. It powers on, shows the connections, etc. I didn't get the manual or the cd with this. I found a manual on line, and followed the steps for setup. I'm running xp pro with all the updates, service pack 2, etc. I turned the computer off, the cable modem off, and plugged in the router, then the modem, then started the computer. I clicked on internet explorer and it didn't find a connection. I checked the status of the network connection, and it showed I was connected to the internet. I typed in the 192.168.1.1 in the url window, and I got the message that it couldn't connect. It wouldn't access the routere setup page. I've done this several times with the same result. I'm not connecting to the router. I've hooked up the old router after this, and had no problems connecting. That's a netgear fp614 that drops connections too often. Oh, I did turn off the xp firewall prior to attempting the setup. I'm running avg anti-virus, but there was no mention in the manual about turning off anti-virus. The xp settings are correct---find ip address automatically---find dns server automatically. What am I missing? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Blake's7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks, Johnwill. All it needed was to be reset.
4,Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Vic>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : smaug
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-E8-9D-24-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.146
68.87.75.194
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 14, 2007 8:17:01 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 15, 2007 8:17:01
PM

Now all I have to do is figure out the port forwarding. I think all I have to do is, after putting in the port numbers, use the gateway address, Thanks again.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

Linksys port forward HOWTO for your model:

http://www3.nohold.net/noHoldCust56...32_KB3699_EN_070208_v1.xml&amsstatsid=1487672

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can also visit www.portforward.com for detailed instructions on port forwarding for the router and specific applications.


----------

